# Do Colnago's have Italian threaded bottom brackets?



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*Do Colnogos have Italian threaded bottom brackets? During a great ride the other day, on my Gios (Italian BB, no lock ring), I looked down and OhMyGosh! the BB was comming unscrewed. I put a generous amount of blue tightening compound on it and so far everything is OK.

Just wondering...because I must have a Colnago someday! Thanks,
Tshirt*


----------



## mhinman (Mar 27, 2004)

*Yes, they do.*

Teflon tape and 70nm of torque, should hold the BB cups without loosening. If you are not using a torque wrench, you are probably undertorquing the BB. 70nm is a lot of torque, and without the gauge, you probably feel you are applying too much torque.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Yes they do and. .*



T-shirt said:


> * I put a generous amount of blue tightening compound on it and so far everything is OK.
> t*


Blue Loctite is exactly what you put on FIRST. Them under torque by around 10Nm.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*mhinman,

Thanks for your help! I really need to get a torque wrench. Sears is only a block from my apartment.

Thanks again for the info,
Tshirt*


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*KATZRKOL,

Thank you very much. I wonder why they thread a bottom bracket like that? There must be a good reason if the Italian Masters do it.

Thanks for helping me out,
Tshirt*


----------



## mhinman (Mar 27, 2004)

*Not because it is better,*

Because it is different, and it is not english. I guess it is a little historic, and it is actually metric too.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*IMO for simplicity. .*



mhinman said:


> Because it is different, and it is not english. I guess it is a little historic, and it is actually metric too.



When the frame is in a jig, all you have to do is run the tap through ONE side.


----------

